# Needed safety items in trailer



## PrecisionCandR (Jan 29, 2009)

So I'm currently taking the online OSHA 30 course and I'm starting to think I'm not as safe as I thought so I figured I should put together a list to make sure I have everything I need in my trailer for safety... I'm a general contractor that does everything so basically i need alot of stuff...

definately a first aid kit
fire extinguisher rated for whatever im doing

anyone care to add to the list? I know its short and i can think of more but just wanted peoples input! thanks guys


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

PrecisionCandR said:


> definately a first aid kit
> fire extinguisher rated for whatever im doing


First Aid - that is stocked/replenished as needed. 
Extra PPE, ie, hard hats, glasses, vests, etc
MSDS for every dam thing on site
Telephone numbers for PD, FD, Rescue Squad, Hospital, etc [not just 911]
Eye Wash Station


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Defibrillator - for when the HO sees the bill 
Eye Wash setup - portable (water is not always available)
Speaking of water, stash a case in the trailer for those real hot days & your required to make sure they stay hydrated also


----------

